# Anyone know anything about "Harleyz Dipeez"?



## MarigoldB (Oct 11, 2002)

I've never seen one and not heard ANYONE here mention these pocket dipes.

Has anyone used them?

Is the FRONT pocket opening a good thing? (Having a boy, I'm quite interested in that feature!)

Roxanne


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

never heard of them. do you have a link?


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Shannon doesn't have a website but you can browse and order through her yahoo group. I have been a member for awhile but have yet to place an order because I am lazy. I do better with instock stores.


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

See the diaper reviews at www.diaperpin.com

People seem to LOVE these dipes.

Karla


----------



## MarigoldB (Oct 11, 2002)

I went to Diaper Pin, but all they reviewed were the covers (or, ahem, "coverz"). I was hoping for a review of the pockets (or would it be "pocketz"?)









I'm on her list and I've been to the Yahoo group page to browse. I've already bought one unknown WHAM diaper that did not fit my son at all, the WHAM wouldn't take it back, so I'm stuck with an expensive, beautiful diaper that no one seems to want to buy. I can't get stuck again!

Anyone actually use the pocket dipe?


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

No, the pocket dipes are reviewed (there are five reviews there). Go to the section labeled pocketed diapers and you will find the reviews.

Karla


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

Well, I have a credit there and emailed her to order one once, and NEVER heard back. So, I haven't tried again. I don't have much faith in a WAHM that can't even respond to an order.







:

Plus, I don't always trust DiaperPin reviews. I like to get reviews from users here (or other boards I frequent) that I "know."


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

There was a period of time when her pc broke and she was homeless so that may have been why she didn't respond to your email.


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MissSugarKane_
*There was a period of time when her pc broke and she was homeless so that may have been why she didn't respond to your email.*
Actually it was way before her PC broke. I know she was online at the time because I get her mailings. Plus, I emailed the order teice and never heard anything. 







I lost faith after that.


----------



## ImMom98 (Aug 9, 2003)

I have been using Harleyz' since May 2003, and I love







them. Very trim and comfortable with a lot of cute fabrics







. I own 4 pocketz and 3 coverz!!


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

who is the WAHM????


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by ImMom98_
*I have been using Harleyz' since May 2003, and I love







them. Very trim and comfortable with a lot of cute fabrics







. I own 4 pocketz and 3 coverz!!







*


----------



## ickyvay (Aug 10, 2003)

I love Harleyz Diapeez. I have 15, I think the last time I counted. They are the only diaper that my 6 month chubby thighed son wears. They are super trim and extremly well made. I love the patterns and colors. Shannon has been excellent and super quick.


----------



## jkeithfamily (Aug 10, 2003)

I personally like Harleyz. I only have one pocket diaper right now, but I like it a lot. I prefer pocket diapers, and this is the is the one I have liked the best so far. It is very trim, and the crotch is narrower than all the diapers I have tried. It fits a wide weight range. I can fit the same diaper on my 3 month old as well as my 2 yr old and still get a great fit on both of them. Shannon is a great WAHM, and she is very good about making sure you are satisfied. I am very satisfied with Harleyz, and I plan to order more.

Jennifer
wife of Jonathan and mother of David 3, Josiah 2, and Daniel 3 months.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

:


----------



## AndreaBash (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm guessing the OP got her answer.... but I'm not sure it's the answer some on this thread think they were sending. Make sense?


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:

I'm guessing the OP got her answer.... but I'm not sure it's the answer some on this thread think they were sending. Make sense?
No. Sorry Andrea , I feel stupid asking this but what does your post mean?


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MissSugarKane_
*No. Sorry Andrea , I feel stupid asking this but what does your post mean?*
I think she means that mmmm well see your PM.....


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

: is right.


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

I am rolling here.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

is all I can say. Never heard of this person or product. If it is another pocket diaper I have no interest. Hate-em, blah!







:

I just wanted to add that the name reminded me of Little Bearz Diaperz because there are so many z's.














:


----------



## BeckaBeth (Jan 13, 2003)

Um, could this be anymore obvious







:. What a turn off.

Hmm, seems like this has happened before







:.

**eta all the eye rolls are not to you Kathleen


----------



## Austin'smom (Jul 16, 2003)

lol







:


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

Love pocket dipes, but I've never heard of them either and I browse several boards. (but this is home







)

yeah, I agree....







:


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mommytomy4kids_
*I am rolling here.*








Here too! Jolly good show (LOL) and it does give us an answer.







: (had to add mine)


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Okay now that I get what's going on I will add







which stands for shady.


----------



## BeckaBeth (Jan 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MissSugarKane_
*Okay now that I get what's going on I will add







which stands for shady.*


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

<--







:
I *think* i get what's goin on but still can someone spell it out for me..


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

edited to comply w/forum rules.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

ok it's empty now


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

Spamorama! Egads, where's Heather?!


----------



## MarigoldB (Oct 11, 2002)

Well, ladies, I am ROYALLY OFFENDED!!!!!!!!

I asked a simple question because I had heard of the diapers from another list that I'm on (Diaper Swap, I believe). Of course, I came here to see what others had experienced with the diapers since I've gotten so MUCH help in the past from the ladies here and on other forums when I had questions.

Just for your information, I am NOT the owner of the Harleyz Diapeez. All you have to do is do a search for MarigoldB and you will see the several pages of posts that I've made and would know that I am not she.

It just shows me that there is the attitude that, "if you haven't heard of it, then it's not worth your interest" which is perfectly fine--it's a free country. BUT, why slam someone as if her product isn't good just because it's new to you? That's why I asked the question--it's new to me and I wondered if anyone else had tried any of the diapers.

For your information, the only pocket diapers I own are Fuzzi Bunz and a few Chumbas. Again, do a search and you'll see that from my posts since I first came here.

This is very upsetting to me...

Moonbucket--you and I have done business before! Don't you KNOW that I'm not the owner of the Harleyz?

Melaniewb, you said:

Quote:

Plus, I don't always trust DiaperPin reviews. I like to get reviews from users here (or other boards I frequent) that I "know."
That's the VERY reason I started this post, because I used to feel the same way!

I'm very sad to say that I don't trust reviews from this board any longer if this is what happens...

Roxanne


----------



## weetzie (May 29, 2003)

I thought that people were rolling their eyes at the posters with only one post who suddenly joined MDC, happened upon this post and then heaped lavish praise on the product. I didnt think that anyone was saying anything about you. Maybe I misunderstood--hopefully someone who responded can clear it up. I cant imagine that they were talking about you.....


----------



## sixpence1978 (Sep 21, 2002)

Roxanne,

I agree with rose. I don't think anybody was posting about you but about some other posts in this thread that are new and raving.

I haven't tried these diapers either though so I can't comment.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Roxanne,
We definately *NOT* talking about you. I was talking about the few ladies whose first post ever just happens to be raving about a diaper. This has happened here before, and the sad thing is it is SOOO obvious when they do that. I think one would tend to loose business when doing shady things like sending friends to join a message board and rave about your product.

Please feel free to come here and ask questions, I promise no one thought you were involved!!


----------



## MarigoldB (Oct 11, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by AndreaBash_
*I'm guessing the OP got her answer.... but I'm not sure it's the answer some on this thread think they were sending. Make sense?*
Since I am the "OP" referred to above, I think the inference was that I was the one "spamming" by asking the questions.


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

Roxanne, that's not what I took the quote you referenced to mean at all. I thought that meant that you asked if anyone know about these dipes, and instead of getting honest opinions about them from mamas here, you got spam from the posters with 1 post to their name, who just happened to register today.







:

I didn't think anyone insinuated that you were involved at all!


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

I think that mamamoo is right, as well as the others. I just happened upon this post and was thinking exactly what the other ladies were. Not about you, Roxanne, but about people that are so obvious when they post regarding a question like that with no prior postings at MDC. Kind of spells thing out....I don't like it at all.


----------



## sixpence1978 (Sep 21, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by AndreaBash
I'm guessing the OP got her answer.... but I'm not sure it's the answer some on this thread think they were sending. Make sense?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Since I am the "OP" referred to above, I think the inference was that I was the one "spamming" by asking the questions.

No. I think that all that was meant here was that you, as the OP, got the answer that maybe this WAHM might do some shady business and to use caution. And that those certain raving posters were sending a different answer...that this WAHM rocks.

Please don't be offended. I hate to see a regular poster get upset about things.


----------



## MarigoldB (Oct 11, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mamamoo_
*Roxanne,
We definately *NOT* talking about you. I was talking about the few ladies whose first post ever just happens to be raving about a diaper. This has happened here before, and the sad thing is it is SOOO obvious when they do that. I think one would tend to loose business when doing shady things like sending friends to join a message board and rave about your product.*
My feathers have settled a little, if the above is true--but now I'm feeling like I might have caused problems for a WHAM!

Granted, it is suspicious that new members do their first post as a rave about a product.

Granted that it's possible that the WHAM sent them.

BUT, is it NOT also possible that she didn't and the new members wanted to possibly help out a person from whom they buy diapers?

I really don't like to see all the jumping to conclusions, though I certainly understand.

I just can't believe that I might have caused BAD publicity for someone...!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

No Roxanne, nobody was rolling eyes at you or you question! Please don't take offense. We just found it a little strange that a few of the replys were posted by people who have only posted once or twice. It seemed kind of fake , like they were helping advertise. I'm sorry your feelings were hurt. I know nobody was intending anything towards you.









I also wanted to add that I am a member of the yahoo group and the owner recently asked everyone to go and post reviews on diaperpin. So I am begining to not trust any reviews of her diapers because they are as she stated in the email "free advertising". That said I have never tried her diapers and they could possibly be a very good diaper.


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

Roxanne









I for one, was ABSOLUTELY not referring to you!!! I'm so so sorry you thought that!!!

When *I* referred to you getting your 'answer' I was referring to those replies from people whose one and only post on this, their first day at MDC, was to glorify this product. It just read as VERY suspicious, especially since we've seen some 'veiled spam' just like those sudden responses recently.

HUGS!


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

I for one was talking about the 1 post persons....

Sherry<~off to go hide my head


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by sixpence1978_
*I think that all that was meant here was that you, as the OP, got the answer that maybe this WAHM might do some shady business and to use caution.*
that's what I took AndreaBash to mean as well


----------



## Unreal (Dec 15, 2002)

double post....doh!


----------



## Unreal (Dec 15, 2002)

I just want to take a second to defend Harleyz Dipeez....She did not send people here--someone posted to her list about this thread...I think to give her some encouragement. I believe everyone came on their own, to see what was up.

Fwiw--I LOVE my Pocketz dipe....it fit Eoin great at 15 lbs...still fits great at 22 lbs...
I wish I had $$$ to buy more. Lots more.
I would gladly trade all our fb for more harleyz.

I don't have any hh to compare it to tho









it is incredibly trim--to the point where I thought it wouldn't hold a thing. Well, it hasn't leaked once in the 3.5 months we've had it and used it on an every-other-day basis.


----------



## ickyvay (Aug 10, 2003)

Wow, I post a nice review for diapers I really like and I get slammed. I just joined this post because I just heard of this board. Sue me. Thought it might be nice to talk to other cloth diapering mommas. Can't say that I am very pleased being here.


----------



## Cassandra M. (Aug 3, 2003)

ickyvay,
if your intentions are good, and you just wanted to chat with other CD mama's, then keep posting and prove everyone wrong.


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by ickyvay_
*Wow, I post a nice review for diapers I really like and I get slammed. I just joined this post because I just heard of this board. Sue me. Thought it might be nice to talk to other cloth diapering mommas. Can't say that I am very pleased being here.*
welll this is the first Ive posted to this thread.. but I did see it last night before anyone said anything & also thought it was odd the only people with comments where on their first post..

makes sense though if it was posted to her group..
but maybe it should have been explained before..

the mama's here are nice.. they dont bite..lol


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

I agree with Cassandra.

It is kind of funny that they just jumped in on a 1st post to rave about a diaper, but let's not all assume that the WAHM being discussed here has an agenda. Stick around ladies, we are always interested in hearing about new dipes. Goodness knows it seems like there's not enough of them to go around sometimes









I would hope, if someone posted to my yahoo group that someone at (for example) Amitymama was asking about my products...that all my wonderful loyal happy mdc customers would be able to pipe in and make comments.

Make sense?


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Actually as I think back to how I discovered this group and joined it was somewhat similar. I was in the HH group and someone posted a link to a thread here about how FB was going after WAHM pocket makers. I had never seen this board but I joined right away and posted my loyalty to HH.

Hope you ladies decide to stick around and talk diapers further.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Sorry if I was outa line mama! Stay and chat with us, you'll see we aren't so awful!







We *have* had WAHMs do that before and maybe I jumped the gun...stay...hang out...get to know us...


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

everyone.

Stick around and I am sorry if you felt unwelcome. It just seemed odd to many.










Sherry


----------



## ImMom98 (Aug 9, 2003)

Aren't people allowed to post reviews about dipes they love? Yes, I am a new member per say at mothering.com, but I have been a loyal subscriber to the Mothering magazine itself for almost 5 years.







Shannon, owner of Harleyz Dipeez, posted a message about posting reviews about her diapers both positive and negative. Then someone send in a link to this discussion, and I thought I would be nice and offer the OP MY HONEST opinion. Did I comment a crime? I sure don't think so cuz I love reading stuff about CDing. I was excited to find another CD board.


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

Perhaps someone should start a Harleyz thread in the review section


----------



## Unreal (Dec 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by barefoot in the sand_
*Perhaps someone should start a Harleyz thread in the review section







*
Far, Far too logical.....what were you thinking??

I'll head over there now....








T
anyone else miss the good old IRC days where you actually did actions-- /me heads over to the diaper review section....

and why on earth is my cat trying to eat the wallpaper??? argh...


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

post about diapers you love, that is what it is all about here. Diapers. You are very welcome here, sorry if my post contributed to your not feel welcome.


----------



## Mattia (Jun 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by barefoot in the sand_
*...let's not all assume that the WAHM being discussed here has an agenda. Stick around ladies, we are always interested in hearing about new dipes...

I would hope, if someone posted to my yahoo group that someone at (for example) Amitymama was asking about my products...that all my wonderful loyal happy mdc customers would be able to pipe in and make comments.

Make sense?*
Yep, perfect sense, Kendell.









Edited to add punctuation.


----------



## AndreaBash (Feb 20, 2003)

Oops. I didn't come back to this thread until just now.

Some others have already explained further, but I wanted to point out that no, I never assumed the original poster was involved... and I didn't even want to imply that there was an agenda. I just felt that some might have thought they were helping the WAHM make a great impression when it actually ended up making a poor impression for her. That's all I meant.


----------



## Asquaredmom (Mar 9, 2002)

I too am curious about Harleez Dipeez.

Saw them on Ebay a while back. Tried some searching but couldn't find a website.

Where can I find them?


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

I need to add my apologies to the list. I guess, like some of the other eye-rollers, that it was a bit too conveinent for there to be so many 1st time posters so very enthusiatic about a particular product. Due to past experiences, I jumped the gun also.

Let me start over and say welcome to MDC, and I would love to hear more about the dipes since I really prefer pocket dipes and this brand is completely new to me.


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

I feel the
















k


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:

I need to add my apologies to the list. I guess, like some of the other eye-rollers, that it was a bit too conveinent for there to be so many 1st time posters so very enthusiatic about a particular product.
Ditto. I'm sorry!


----------



## Unreal (Dec 15, 2002)

grumpy babe in arms...have to be brief...

see url for more info on these dipes









http://groups.yahoo.com/group/harleyzdipeez/

pictures, info, pricing, ordering, etc


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

HOLY SMOKES BAT MAN!!!
I caused a real ruckus here on the boards. I have been a CD'ing mama for 7 years & have been a member here for awhile.
A few months ago, I wanted to try Harleyz diapers but the owner was falling on REAL HARD times & had to take a break. I joined her group though & read the thread about her. I mentioned to her that her name had come up on the boards & she kind of laughed & thought it was great that people were talking about her. In fact, she seemed proud to have made it to the MOTHERING boards. I sent the link to her YAHOO group & so all her members probably felt like giving her raves. THAT IS THE STORY!!!
I recently recieved my first HARLEYZ & promptly listed all 17 of my HH's for sale. NO ONE is making a diaper like this - it is a different concept than other pocket dipes & the design & workmanship is beyond compare. I just ordered 15 more diapers from her & can now only wait impatiently until they arrive.
Let's all be kind to these hard working WAHM'a & the hard working mamas who use their products & want to share the joy of finding a great product. I only hesitate to spread the word for fear that she'll get so busy she won't be able to make me more!!!


----------



## Asquaredmom (Mar 9, 2002)

I'll be checking these out as soon as I am approved


----------



## MarigoldB (Oct 11, 2002)

I thought I'd tack this on the end of our very interesting discussion:

I have ordered a diaper from Harleyz Dipeez and will give a review as soon as I try it out on my son.

Two things about the Harleyz caught my attention, initially. The crotch area is much more narrow than the other pocket dipes out there. The other is that you stuff the pocket from the FRONT. That right there intrigues me!

The only closure available is aplix, which I'm unsure about as all I've ever used is snaps. It will be nice to be able to compare the two.

I'll be posting when I have a review!

Roxanne


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

I too found her design rather interesting and if I was into aplix and aio's I'd try her out myself. In the mean time I'm working on getting her to broaden her concept to snaps and cotton







since I love my wool and no covers and snaps. Thanks Roxanne, I hope they really are as neat as they look.


----------

